# Baby quilts & blankets



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

OK, got pictures of them.

This is a cross stitch baby blanket of Sesame Street characters. I would like $40 for it. 

View attachment 5152


This is a baby quilt I made. It was farm animal blocks. This is hand embroidered & hand quilted. I would like $80 for it.

View attachment 5153


This quilt is hand quilted. I bought the fabric & just quilted it. Kind of cheated on this one.  The back material looks like red barn siding. Asking $50 for this one.

View attachment 5154

View attachment 5155


Just a little bib I cross stitched some balloons onto. I would like $7 for it.

View attachment 5156


This is a counted cross stitch blanket of Tinkerbell. Counted cross stitch items take quite a bit of time because you have to count the stitches & in between them. I would like $60 for this. 

View attachment 5157


All prices include shipping in the lower 48 states.
Thanks!


----------

